# The Darkness (Conquest RP) ACTION



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

_*No-one ever saw it coming. Few were watching for the return of darkness, and those few who were watching were unable to rouse the Great Alliance from its slumber in time to defend itself from the tides of darkness that washed over the land. It took little effort for the demons and undead to sweep aside the armies of Kolnur, who had grown weak from years of peace.

Only a handful of nations could rally their forces in time to attempt a last ditch defence against the Shadow. But those that fought were too few to prevent the Alliance falling into shambles. 

200 years of peace, a symbol of union forged by the greatest nations of their time, fell to pieces. Few remained who could defend their borders and they sold their lives dearly, facing a seemingly innumerable foe with no possible help.

Yet somehow nations held, be it through combat prowess, isolationism or just being elsewhere. These nations were all that remained of the greatest Alliance the world had ever known, tiny bastions of light in a chaotic world. 

In some places nothing but dust and ruin were left, in others the undead stalked the land and then of course the Shadow still hid in the darkness, regaining its strength so it could once and for all sweep all before it.

The remaining nations began to slowly rebuild, licking their wounds and scavenging what it could. Now these nations must fight to protect their nations not just from the Shadow, but from greedy neighbours as well.*_






*Crusader Daniel Lucas*

Daniel Lucas moved quickly, every blow focussed and deadly. Once, twice, three time he struck the wooden figure with his long sword, the blade digging into the old wood before Daniel yanked it free. Again and again he struck the wood, scarring the oak figure. He roared before delivering a powerful lunge that drove his sword through the figures body. 

Turning away, leaving the sword quivering, embedded up to its hilt, Daniel breathed heavily as he walked to a table to the side of the room. He pulled off his iron gauntlets, feeling the air upon his sweaty palms again was good. 

Daniel lifted his bulky Great Helm he placed it down on the table beside his iron gloves. Daniels golden blonde hair was soaked with sweat and he wiped his arm across his brow to wipe the sweat from his eyes. 

As Daniel bent to undo his greaves a sharp pain caused him to cry out. Daniel gritted his teeth, the pain so intense that it burned his mind. He reached down and pulled open his tunic, exposing the blood-soaked undershirt beneath. He grimaced and slowly unbuttoned his undershirt, grimacing as the material brushed the wound beneath. Opening his shirt Daniel saw what he knew was there, the deep scar that ran along his side, still not healed from the war against the Shadow. 

As Daniel stood there he sensed a presence behind him and turned to see a slightly shining figure in the doorway of his room. Knowing this figure to be an angel of Azrael Daniel fell to his knees before the holy being. The sing-song voice rang out across the room.

“I could heal your wound if you wished”

“No, pain helps me to remember the cost. I got this wound fighting from my country against the great evil. While I have this wound I will not turn away from the light.”

“I understand. Lord Sentjon has called you to the Cathedral.”

Daniel nodded his head in thanks before rising as the angel turned and walked away.

Daniel walked over to the table once more, his trembling fingers buttoning his 
bloody undershirt. Daniel pulled shut his tunic once more before lifting the Great Helm. Taking a deep breath Daniel lowered the metal onto his head, his vision once more restricted. Daniel pulled on his iron gauntlets before turning to leave, lifting his wood and steel shield as he went. He was about to leave before he paused and turned. Grasping the word by its hilt Daniel pulled it from the figure in one fluid motion. He sheathed the blade and stepped from his room into the sunlight.

*Summary:* Lord Ivo Sentjon calls the Crusaders to the Great Cathedral.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

*King Fialdran Aerencout*

King Fialdran sat atop his throne of obsidian, the volcanic glass warmed by the magics he wove, after five thousand years, near subconsciously. Ashrahin was curled around the throne, his head resting protectively next to the king, and both listened to the reports from various generals and mages. The losses had been larger than he’d hoped, less than he’d thought. 

A sigh passed from between his lips and he shook his head - _‘Three million dead ... Three million ...’_ Ashrahin’s head moved, drawing Fialdran’s attention, and when he looked he saw the huge glassy eyes staring at him, tilted slightly as if staring into his soul. A feeling of empathy passed between the two, and then Fialdran gestured. The mage who was speaking quietened and eventually stopped, confused. 

“What is the situation with the farmlands? How much of the land was destroyed?” The questions were asked forcefully, but there was a hint of doubt in Fialdran’s voice, for the first time since his rule had begun - until this point in time, he had always been confident in Taningoth’s choice of him as his representative. 

The reply wasn’t encouraging - they had enough, but barely. With the population expanding as it was, they would soon exceed the supply. 

“And what of the lands around us? How did the Great Shadow affect them?”

“We don’t know, Your Highness. From what we can gather, they weren’t as badly affected as us, but there’s simply no way for us to be sure at the moment ... Our resources are stretched as they are ...”

Steely determination took over Fialdran’s features. “We need the resources. The Great Shadow cannot have come so far south that the lands to our west were tainted. They are unclaimed, no longer. We shall take them for Aleria!”

A stunned silence followed for the few seconds it took for Ashrahin to compose himself, and draw himself up to a height that towered over everyone else. 

“I speak with the authority of Taningoth, leader of our Pantheon - I sanction this expansion, and more. Your king speaks the truth - this is necessary.”

A slow clapping started, and then the crowds gathered in the throne room started to clap politely. The elves all nodded politely, and with a gesture the majority of them left. Once they had, the few that remained adjourned to a private meeting room with Fialdran’s own apartments, and there discussed the course of action they would talk. After half a day in discussion, he wrote four letters.

“Sergeant! Have three Messengers dispatched, one to Prince Larent in Salthiusar, one to General Ilirina and one to General Seruun. They are to be taken immediately, and as quickly as time allows. This fourth message is for Ambassador Prince Erund; he is to depart for Esterwynne immediately as well, and relieve Ambasador Juuhn. Understood?” 

The sergeant nodded and took the four scrolls. They were taken within half of an hour, three Gryphons leaping into the air from their quarters just outside Aleriana and disappearing in different directions. 

*Summary*

-Emissary sent to Esterwynne (Santaire)
-Invade
_Province 57 - 
3000 Magi, 4000 Archers, 2000 Light Infantry, 2000 Light Cavalry (from Province 58)_


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Deep in heart of redwood lies the crimson council,a chamber stood atop mount bloodfall made from the wood of the great tree itself. Four Thrones sit at the northern edge of the chamber, one of metal,two of wood and the largest of stone.Sat atop these pedestals are Whizz clockwork, Mork and Gork Ironbark and finally Brute Stonegut. In front of them dives a deep pit leading to the heart of the mountain with a spiral staircase running along the walls, On the southern side of the pit stand the friends and families of the council, Every day at midday they meet however this day something is different.

“I say we meet them at dusk, they wont know what hit them,”Says Gork.

“I agree crush them beneath our feet,” agreed Brute.

“That is stupid underneath our canopy we are untouchable but the moment we leave we are doomed to fail,”argued Whizz .

“i agree we should let them take the fight to us were we have the advantage,” agreed Mork.

As the four council members argue a lone figure enters from the right, Grot Spiritfoot the last of the shamans enters and all falls silent.

“what is it you bicker for,” questions the elder.

“The Republic of Esterwynne lies at our doorstep,if we do not act they will try to take our home.” explains Gork outraged.

“And if they do we will be ready,we should not leap blind into the enemy camp.”replies Mork also outraged.

“calm,calm your spirits.Anger does not guide us for that leads only to destruction. I think we should move some of our forces to the forest border as to await this attack if it does not come no harm is done.” spoke Grot soothingly.

“aye” spoke the council members in unison and with that the chamber emptied.

“i will enter the great tree at midnight and ask my kin of their opinion but in the meantime ready our forces.”spoke the shaman to the four members as they walk past.

The forest bead grows populated as archers enter their posts,ambushers ready their traps and the walkers and ogres stand guard between the woods and their nation’s heart.

summary-20 000 walkers, 21000 archers and 10 000 stompers move from 22 to 21.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

“We know this threat. We know its kind. So why do we not fight it?” Slaér asked himself. “We sit here with our books and our knowledge, but we do not make advances.” He cut his water orb spell, letting it crash to the floor before it sprang up backwards and condensed into a small ice cube, which Slaér then proceeded to place in his magus pouch. He advanced through the barracks. The barracks were strange in the nation, with normal-sized walls, a small library and training grounds. It was all made of white marble, patterned with glass windows and chemical colourings. 

He was the leader of the 500 Guardians, the only force of Salthiusar. They were all peerless warriors, old, wise and powerful one and all. His barracks lay to the south of the great city, though few Guardians stayed in the HQ except for in times of war. Which he knew was soon coming. He advanced unto the portal room and into the council chambers. Irèsp needed him.

The chamber was large, ornate and very obviously magical. Inside Salthiusar, the walls were all solid turquoise crystal; rows of seats in slowly higher places in a large circle filled the room, cut off by the four parallel and perpendicular crossroads. One corner was odd, however, as it contained both the rulers’ seats and the portal node. Slaér walked out to come across Irèsp in his throne, its paired seat desolate and empty as always. Slaér wondered why. 

“You know better than to leave your mind open, young Slaér,” began the ancient mage. “But that is not why I summoned you. Other nations are stirring. The shadow grows stronger, yet few realise that we can only survive if we join together. Our treaties are going fine as we speak, but it is a more pressing matter upon which I speak to you.”

“Whatever you require, I can provide.” Slaér responded. 

“We need to strengthen our borders. It is also to my immense sorrow that we may need to exact the Plan. Begin the routine checks. I need an exact number by nightfall.”

Slaér bowed, and left for the barracks. Salthiusar’s secrets were many, but Irèsp knew them all. Regardless, it is impossible to assess half a million in a few hours with one elf, so he needed to dispatch the Guardians. Strange times were ahead, but they would be ready.
-------------------------------------------------
Summary: 
-Slaér begins population assessment
-Guardians begin duration pre-conflict training


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

King Ianhand looked out across the vast assembly of vessels off the coast of the island, truly it was a majestic sight to behold; well over 2,000 warships, the entirety of the Iron Navy, had been called into active service in the recent, frantic months. The entire armada had been dispatched to guard what little routes of trade remained, and to evacuate what survivors they could to the relative safety of the Anicean kingdom. All across Kolnur, the mighty navy, which had once been the footnote of comparison to the indestructible Alliance fleet, had become known as a beacon of hope to what remained of shattered nations. However, Ianhand's kingdom was now facing the consequences of their goodwill; they had always been dependent on imports, but with so much of the world devastated, and with so many more mouths to feed, famine and shortages were looming, and the King found himself questioning his earlier actions. As the crisis worsened, refugee camps had sprung up across Anicea - there had to be some place to house the millions, and some whispered that perhaps the Kingdom would collapse under the pressure of such an influx of new citizens. Regardless, Ianhand could not turn away individuals who had suffered so much, it would shatter the very foundation which he wished to build his nation upon; but the cost for such ideology was great. It was the Admiral who came to the King's aid, Vagnar 'Sea-Gazer' Karguk, the mastermind behind the resurgence of the Iron Navy and one of the greatest evacuations in maritime history, a hero in Anicean history. Karguk had mobilised the entirety of the Anicean military, which had lay dormant for so long; soldiers aided work teams in maintaining order and erecting make-shift camps, whilst the Navy did what it could to maintain the essential arteries of trade. Then, the Admiral presented the King with what he saw was the only viable conclusion, Anicea had to expand in order to feed itself, and it was limited on it's own islands. With the King's consent, and under the Admiral's guidance, the Iron Navy gathered at port to aid in the transport of over 1 million individuals to new lands, an almost unprecedented feat in Anicean history. Ianhand could only hope that it would be enough, and he could only fear what foreign interests would collide with Anicea on the mainland; isolation had protected them for so long, from the Alliance and then the Shadow itself, but the Kingdom had little choice.

The Council of the King's closest advisers and most able Generals had met to finalize the expansion plans, the grand hall in which they met was dominated by a single table at its center, which was strewn in maps, drafts and reports from the ground and sea. In all the sheer logistical nightmare of the act was a feat in itself, but even the accomplishment of the expansion would not mean success. 
"My Lord, we simply cannot expect the Lierans to stand idly by whilst we land a million citizens right across from their border, nor can we rule out the possibility that they are coveting the lands which we seek to claim right this very instance!" stated Jalton Steelbink, the Anicean foreign minister, "we cannot hope to perform this act unnoticed or without outcry. I urge your highness to reconsider-"
"Just shut your trap and think before you speak Steelbink!" bellowed Grugath, termed the 'Bone-Breaker' for his ruthlessness both in battle and in politics. "As Defense Minister I have the say in terms of military threats, and despite the risk we have little alternative." 
Such bickering had been nigh on constant for hours, and the King, although he knew both parties were right, also realized that his hands were tied, Ianhand had ruled Anicea for almost 4 decades, yet never had he felt such helplessness. The King was idly toying with an Ironclad piece on his personal Sech board, the scenario served to give his mind freedom to innovate, but the most recent challenge produced from the tacticians of the Academy of War had left players across the land at a loss as to how to tackle it. The King began in Check, and although the player retained his two ironclads and two gliders, he was far outnumbered by his foe, the longest a player had survived was 5 moves before the King was claimed, along with the entirety of their army. The King had heard the repetitive back and forth all before, glancing around the room, Ianhand's eyes rested on the one figure in the room who had yet to speak, the aged figure of the Admiral, whose word on military matters was taken above all. The strategist seemed content in his silence, allowing for the politics to be worked out before he was called to speak. Raising his hand for silence, Ianhand made his decision, "We must continue with the expedition, otherwise our people will starve. However, attach a contingent of soldiers to the first wave for defence. Steelbink? Prepare a letter to the Liera colony, warn them of our movements and declare our intentions as peaceful; however, tell them that we will not be dissuaded from our colonization, and that our armies are ready to defend our settlers."
The entire room was united by the king's decision, each man and woman contemplating the meaning behind his words in silence.
"It shall be done my Lord." declared Jalton, bowing to his monarch, "Admiral, can the fleet be made ready?"
Stepping out of the shadows, the orcish form of Admiral Sea-Gazer filled the room, dominating through persona rather than through physique, he commanded the respect of all. "Lord Minister, the fleet has always been ready, we merely await the command."
Nodding, the King waved off his advisers, "Very well, so shall it be done. Each of us have our own role to play, and we must perform them to perfection."

As the Ministers began to stream out of the grand hall, Ianhand called for the Admiral to speak privately with him. "Vagnar, you know I have always trusted your judgement, and I have known you long enough to know that you do not approve of this course of action." 
The Admiral seemed to be lost in thought as to how to answer the King's question, "It is the only way sir. Although it is not without risk. I have full confidence in the Navy's ability to perform what you require, but it is the consequences and future repurcussions of our actions that I fear the most. What foreign powers may our goals come into conflict with?"
The King took in the words with a stony face, he had expected as much, but even so. "Yet we can hold our own can we not? The Lierrans do have a poweful army at their disposal, true, but surely they would not risk an all-out war so soon?"
"It is not the Lierans which I fear my Lord, and they are not the only power out there which may oppose our actions." Halting himself, the Admiral looked other the Sech board that lay in front of the King. "If I may ask my Lord, how many moves have you managed in that scenario?"
Ianhand was taken aback by the sudden change of tack, but answered with a smile nonetheless, "A mere 2 I am afraid. I simply cannot emerge victorious, nigh on impossible I'm afraid." 
The Admiral nodded with understanding, "It is impossible my Lord." raising a hand to stop the King's confused outburst, Vagnar explained, "I helped to design the scenario sir, and it exhibits my point. One cannot hope to emerge with what we see as a 'victory' against such odds, so one must settle for survival, and there is indeed a way to succeed as such."
The King was intrigued in the revealing of the Admirals inner thinkings, "and how would one do so?"
The Admiral chuckled before answering, "Simple my Lord. You don't play."

*Summary:*
10,000 Heavy Infantry 7,000 Arquebussers 200 Artillery 100 Mechanical Walkers and 200 Mechanized Warriors transported by the Iron Navy from Province 61 to 96. 
1 million civilians transported from Province 61 to 96.

9 million civilians move from Province 62 to 65, along with 5,000 Heavy Infantry and 2,000 Arquebussers.

7 million civilians move from Province 64 to 68 with 5,000 Heavy Infantry and 2,000 Arquebussers.

8 million civilians move from Province 64 to 66 with the intention to move on to Province 67 as per an agreement with the Union, along with an escort of 3,000 Heavy Infantry and 1,000 Arquebussers.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Königreich Preußen

Kaiser Frederick Von Freibeck peered across the Kolner, The countries had once stood tall and proud were gone, or at least most of them had gone. he barely knew much of his neighbours. Prussia would need to secure new allies if it were to survive this new hostile world. His neighbours would have to become his friends. 

The Grand Alliance had fallen, Prussia wouldn't have to worry about their bureaucratic nonsense anymore and the real business of of ruling a country would begin. He had a firm army in Prussia, a collection of Landwehr and hardened Prussian soldiers. 

Firstly he would send an envoy to two nearby countries, firstly to learn more about them and then see if they would make worthy allies of Prussia, or worthy enemies.

Frederick waved Heerführer Smitzel over, one of Prussia's finest generals. "I want you to take an army over to nearby territory and reclaim control over there. I doubt we'll face much resistance, but you'll have a sizable force in case we face an resistance"

"Yes, your majesty" he replied

"Now, go out there and remind those men they're Prussian"

"The parade will be immediately, sir"










*Summary*
Enovys are sent to Liera and Olvene to gather information and come into contact will the local goverments.

20,000 Sturm Infanterie (aqrebus infantry), 30,000 Stahlplatten Infanterie (heavy infantry), 25,000 Uhlans (conscript light cavalry) and 2 million Colonists (citizens) into province 26


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

_Helmsman O'Connel_

Tuesday, 19th Nov

Dear Diary,
Today we saw the island we had been searching for, the new land for us to rebuild our Alliance! Technomancer Grenth'al ordered me to set a course for our city and the first fleet to the nearest part of the island. I think im going to leave the Navy to spend more time with my wife, maybe settle down in the new homeland...

*For Admiral Krantor's eyes only.*

2 schooners and 1 longship sent from first fleet to defend settelers from possible attack in new province.

100,000 civilians have been accepted for the new static settelment. Please authorise launch of colony ship _Pheonix_ to begin settlement.

Requesting permission for commencement of operation Diplomat.

*The Council*

Summary; Colonised province 1 and my cities went places.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

"THEY WILL RETURN! AND YOU WILL ALL BURN!" screamed the cultist as Thalaathoun steadily walked forward bow raised at full draw. 
"So you all continue to say" he said calmly as he stopped a little over a meter away from the man. "But, here we just mop up whats left of your fellow cults and bodyguard swine, meanwhile your gods have once again failed to save you. So why will they return now and why did you try to take this town?" Thalaathoun continued to say at his cold level tone. At this the cultist began to laugh coughing up a small bit of blood due to a recent blow he had received when his camp was raided by the Bolarcias soldiers led by the so called heroic, member of the wind, Thalaathoun "Funny 'cough' how they told us your were trained to fight for what was left and not what was lost. Did you ever think about what you lost. If so tell me once again if I'm the swine! If I who remembers they who fell for a pointless war over nothing but freedom which was claimed to be worth more than survival!" At finishing this the man fell to his knees in a harsh coughing fit before returning to his feet to look straight at the wind man's eyes while he said "the shadows will return and will free us of freedom and lead us to the next stage of life!" And the very moment he finished his sentence his hand shot to his waist and was half way through pulling out a flint lock pistol before an arrow went straight through his heart killing him instantly.

Soon after the man fell a group of soldiers came running weapons drawn to see the wind man lowering a bow and putting another arrow into his quiver knowing that the man was dead and not worth another arrow. "With all due respect sir I told you he wouldn't talk" the sergent said to Thalaathoun who in response gave him an angry glance before stating "I learned what I needed to learn, now return to your barracks and learn to block so I don't have to save you next time" at this the men began to laugh but were quickly cut off by Thalaathoun's harsh stare, before he mounted his stallion and ridding in the direction of the town which had reported the camp, and upon arriving at the local hall he wrote his report and advise made to be given to the highest authority, the king, after all if he was right, everyone, Bolarcias or alliance would be in trouble.

*Throne room*\
Once again the king looked at the ending thoughts of the reports he had recieved from Thalaathoun' and once again he felt a small fear grip him as he thought of the shadows returning
"In conclusion your highness I am sorry to say that I well and truly believe that the shadows are returning, more now than ever due to the recklessness of the cults and worst of all their boldness. For the flint lock pistol which I mentioned he had was not made from our forges meaning it belonged to what was left of the alliance. The bearers have began moving into the alliance and will attempt to move to its nations and gather Intel as we had done. For this I believe we must follow because if the shadows are returning we and they will need all the help available.


"Well, I believe we have no choice as you rightly said Arkhani, we must move and grow if we hope to survive and prosper we cannot hide forever forward this message and our actions to tha.. pardon I mean Sinyaar, already been a year and I still can't use his new name, anyways I'm sure he will be grateful for an update and word from his master. Arlia, give the colonists permission and send Fareed to escort."
"yes your highness" Arlia said as she left the room and prepared her orders.

2m civilians from 42 to 43
40,000 light cavalry (conscripts) as escort
10,000 heavy cavalry as escort


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_The following is an excerpt from the personal journal of Prime Minister Darius Hayer, of The Union. Entry I:_

My name is Prime Minister Darius Hayer, and tonight - I will hopefully a new dawn between two nations. We have long waded alone into the mists of the unknown, running before walking - advancing our technology in ways our ancestors could not possibly imagine. But that ends, hopefully - tonight. 

I have conversed with representatives from our own Parliament and they have reached a mutual decision. Whilst some may feel at odd with working with these... _creatures_, I reassure them it for is the greater good. We cannot unite the world on our own, and as this nation is also technologically minded, we will now have the benefits of their own advances. And they, likewise - will gain ours. 

The Nation in question is called Anicea, and they have an alliance of Orcs and Goblins - two traditionally darker races, but I have faith that we can overcome our differences and start a new age. As we are both positioned on the same Island with no other nations, I believe this will make a perfect move in regards to defence, particularly as other nations will hopefully only attack us one at a time. And this allows our underground trains to extend all across the entire Island as well, so the armies will be allowed to move quicker than the normal footsoldiers ensuring our military dominance.

A naval fleet will also have to be built though, and I am sending orders to the ports in order to construct a navy that will ensure a position of advantage in the high seas.

*Result*: Following the Alliance between Anicea and The Union, Provinces 73, 66, 69 are now under The Union's control, and Naval Units are requested to be built in 74 and 71. 1 Million civilians sent to Province 73, 1 Million civilians sent to Province 66 and 1 Million civilians sent to Province 69.

25 Mechanical Walkers sent to Province 66
25 Mechanical Warriors sent to Province 66
5,000 Heavy Cavalry sent to Province 66
3 Artillery sent to Province 66
3 Gyrocopters sent to Province 66
5,000 Light Infantry sent to Province 73
10,000 Light Infantry to be sent to Province 69

(I will update what numbers have moved where at a later date).

*Provinces Controlled:* 73, 66, 69, 72, 74, 70, 71. 

4 Million in Province 72
4 Million in Province 74
4 Million in Province 70
5 Million in Province 71
1 Million in Province 73
1 Million in Province 66
1 Million in Province 69


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

_
Year 458 since the beginning of the founding of the Liera Colony, written by Villam Petrotch, official documenter of the Liera Colony court session concerning the immediate aftermaths of the damage caused by the Great Shadow.

The Queen and King enter the court, accompanied by eight courtiers. The two rulers take their thrones and the others sat in their respective seats.
"The court is in session." Says the Queen calmly, though the general atmosphere would dictate that the situation was anything but.

"The reason for the adjournment of this court is the coming of the, what do the others call it? Ah, the Great Shadow." The King says grimly. There are worried murmurs from the crowd. 

"We must defend our borders!" A noble, Sir Lenar Storr, exclaims. Five of the other courtiers nod or verbally agree with Storr. Those who agreed were the four watchmasters and Lord Aldeir Volnori. Trademaster Caleen stands up and silence falls.

"We must not allow our trade routes to close. The colony cannot survive long upon it's own resources." He says loudly and all the courtiers agree simultaneously. The King and Queen confer briefly and then raise their hands for calm.

"Would there be merit in keeping the trade routes open, but either increasing the military or stationing them on a more thorough guarding system?"

Watchmaster Lyrion stands. He clears his throat and speaks.
"The watchers are already functioning on the most effective guarding system that we can perceive." There is no obvious alternative to the stationing of soldiers, however, increasing recruitment could be possible over a longer period of time.
May I suggest expanding the colony's boundries to cover from coast to coast? It would be a better defense and increase trading potential."

"That appears acceptable." Says the King. "Does anyone present disagree with this solution?" 

Nobody says a word.

"In that case, it's settled." Concludes the Queen, putting the tips of her fingers together. "We shall attempt increased recruitment so that more guards will be stationed on major security threats and expand our borders to both coasts." _

*90 squads from 88 to 87 and 90 squads from 91 to 92*


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The Dual Thrones​
“We have a new ambassador from Aleria Consuls, requesting an alliance,” I said, both hands clasped around the hilt of my sword that I held with the tip towards the floor.

“Thank you Lan,” came the silken tones of Moiraire as she lounged upon her throne. “Send him in, the people of Aleria are always welcome here.” I nodded and gestured to the guards to pull open the door and invite in the ambassador before taking up my place at the side of the Dual Thrones. The Alerian entered and I recognized him, having fought at his side at the beginning of the Fall. Prince Erund had taken a sword blow to the leg that had almost severed it, only by dragging him to a mage had I saved him and he had not forgotten the debt. The corner of my mouth curled up into a smile, I was not surprised that he had already worked his way up to ambassador prince for he always did have a golden tongue. He saw me and smiled openly before approaching the Dual Thrones.

“I bring word from Aleria Consuls,” he began, speaking plainly.

Matrim, sitting at Moiraire’s left smiled and spoke quietly to me as Erund continued. “Finally, an ambassador who takes us seriously,” he said with a grin before sitting back up and schooling his face into a mask of indifference. “...We have been severely weakened by the Shadow,” Erund was saying. “As, I understand, have you. King Fialdran Aerencout wishes us to ally our two great nations in order to defend against the ambitious fools who would see us destroyed and who see themselves in our place and also for us to strike back against the Shadow.”

Matrim and Moiraire did not hesitate, agreeing to the alliance. They asked nothing, only peace between Aleria and Esterwynne. Matrim in particular was vehement that we join with Aleria. His father would have been proud.


The School of War​
“Send men to our southern border, the Monorealm has always been nervous at being close to us and moving troops closer to them would only make them more nervous. I want 1,000 Sentinels, 2,000 Guardians and 5,00 War Magi moved into the next province. With them I want a civilian group to begin repopulating the area. We need to send an emissary to Liera and the Monorealm otherwise we have risk of a battle on two fronts while we are still weak. Lan, go with the soldiers. Men take heart from your presence and we need that now more than ever,” Matrim stopped, having given all the orders he was planning to give. I nodded and as did the other men and women around the table. We knew what we had to do.


The Guild of Mages​
“Nyriel,” I called up to where she was sitting cross legged in the air, reading a book that was floating in front of her. “Yes Lan?” She called, still turning the pages without even looking down.

“I need you to finish your project in magnifying the distances between Portals, we need access to Aleria and don’t have the advantage of using the Portal Nexus in what was the Alliance capital.” I responded to her question. At the mention of the project that had absorbed her attentions since she first returned from Salthiusar as the emissary of that nation she closed the book and lowered to the floor. She landed gracefully and spoke. “Apologies, I was just researching the topic of Portals in an old book the Librarian found for me.” I smiled slightly.

“You really do like this Library don’t you Nyriel?” I said, my voice calm. She however was enthusiastic in her appraisal. “Yes Warder, it is not quite as impressive as Salthiusar’s library in terms of amount of books, but the knowledge contained is far more practical.”

I smiled. “Indeed. It seems you are so overjoyed about the practicality of the knowledge in these books that you started reading about _The manipulating of air and how to achieve finesse in the use of fire._” She blushed and had the grace to look embarrassed at being so easily found out. “Of course Lan, I’ll continue with my work right away.”

And with that she hurried away.

“And Nyriel,” I called after her, making her turn. “Esterwynne accepts the offer of alliance from Salthusiar.”


The Dual Thrones​
“We need to inform Liera and the Monorealm of our wish to stay out of conflict with them,” Moiraire said very calmly. “Send Faile and Alanen to talk peace with them.”

"Yes," Matrim agreed. "As I said earlier to you and the other warriors Lan, we cannot afford a war this soon after the Fall. We need time to gather our strength. Are the Warders carrying out my orders?" I shifted uncomfortably. I was a warrior, not a leader but the Warders trusted me and so I spoke for them. "Your orders are being carried out Matrim, I have sent a few of the Warders to search for ways of defeating the shadow. Indeed I have even sent a friend for he was insistent, though it pains my heart. Only 200 of the Warders will march with you my lord, but that is enough. If it is not, then 25 more would hardly help."


Summary

Colonise - Province 93
2,000 Sentinels
1,000 Guardians
5,00 Mages
2,000 Civilians

Diplomacy
Emissary sent to Liera to request truce
Emissary sent to Monorealm to request truce
Peace treaty agreed with Aleria
Peace treaty agreed with Salthiusar
Alliance formed - Aleria, Salthiusar, Esterwynne


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

*Update*

*The surviving nations spread their wings and began to rebuild their once powerful empires. Nations all across Kolnur sent their armies out, to expand their borders. Some met with nothing but dust and ruins, some met with bandits, some met with wolves and some met with primitive tribes. Yet none stumbled across the shadow. Somewhere out there are the great armies of the Shadow. Waiting , Watching, Ready.*



_*Civilian Johan Fukira*_

Johan blinked. The plate amour of the Crusaders, shining brilliantly in the noon sun, flashed in his eyes. The Crusaders were a magnificent sight. With their full body plate armour and their deadly weapons they looked a force to be reckoned with, and they were.

Johan had seen first hand how powerful the Crusaders were in war. He had fought beside them in the Battle of Felope Ridge, where the local populace had locked shields with the elite of the Olvenian army against the Shadow.

But Johan's days of fighting were over now. A deep wound in his leg had left him unable to walk without the aid of a heavy wooden staff he carried with him always. And so alas, no matter how much he wanted to, he could never walk beside the Crusaders, so proud and strong.


*Crusader Daniel Lucas*

Daniel blinked against the sunlight, despite the helmet upon his face the light still shone into his eyes. He lowered his gaze and moved quickly down the simple path. He reached the road and fell into line with the other Crusaders moving to the Cathedral. 

He sensed people stopping their work as the Crusaders walked past. He felt gazes of wonder upon him and he allowed himself a slight smile. The Crusaders were seen as all-conquering heroes to the Olvenian civilians. And rightly so. For the near a hundred thousand Crusaders had fallen against the Shadow. Of the veterans from the Great Crusade their were barely more than a handful.

Daniel reached the Cathedral in little time and followed his battle-brothers through the great oak doors and into the shadowed interior. He settled quickly in an aisle and fell to his knees, lowering his head for a brief prayer as those around him did the same. 

After a few moments silence footsteps caused Daniel to raise his gaze. He saw that Lord Sentjon himself would be addressing them and he smiled. Lord Sentjon was a powerful looking man, well built with a smiling face. Beside him walked Lord Jordan, a slim and sneaky looking man with a knife at his belt, and Lord Rolik, Lord of the Crusaders and a fierce warrior.

Lord Sentjon wasted little time. He walked to the front of the raised platform and spoke in his loud booming voice.

"Crusaders. I have called you today for one simple reason. The Shadow has been beaten back and we find ourselves surrounded by nothing but ruin and dust. Other nations have begun taking the land around them and I suggest we should do the same. I have spoke to High Lord Wysman and he agrees. We await only the desicion of Azrael before we depart. However the Angel has gone once more, who knows when he will return, and so we will move our troops to the positions, ready to move. Good Day"

Lord Ivo was not known for mincing his words.

*Summary*: *Crusaders sent to positions neighbouring nearby uninhabited provinces ready to go.*


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Ylaerin quivered. He had much land to travel, many dangers to face, but the deed must be done. He turned to his steed, a young, white elven horse, and adjusted her saddle. Leaving her with the three Guardians assigned to his protection, he entered the Crystal Palace, with its high walls of living, breathing crystal. 

The corridor was long; balls of magical light clung to the walls, perfectly equidistant from one another; other Salth walked along at a leisurely pace rarely seen elsewhere in Kolnur, clutching tomes and scrolls from hundreds of years back. When Ylaerin reached the main chamber, he came across a sight rarely seen, a four-sectioned room, three of rows of benches and one of thrones, portals and auxiliary benches, all of crystal. 

One throne was perpetually empty, the other was occupied. About the room, a few Salth were seated. Irèsp, on his throne, was arguing again. Calleis, the head Magus, sat on a bench in the nearby set; Dalàth, the Head Librarian, was sat opposite him. Finally, Slaér, the Protector, was leaning against the row divide near the entrance. They all turned at his entrance.

“Ah! Ylaerin!” exclaimed Calleis, excitable as always. “My friend, you have chosen a good time to arrive. We were just finishing our discussion here.”

“Were we?” snapped Slaér.

“Yes we were,” interposed Irèsp. “And you are all dismissed.” The Mage and Librarian stood up and filed down, following Slaér out of another entrance.

“Slaér!” shouted Irèsp, making Ylaerin jump. The bladeself walked back. “I wish for you to stay here. I need you to finish your report when we have finished. Now,” he turned to Ylaerin. “Onto the matter at hand. Ylaerin, I am sure you have been informed an amount, but it must be done formally. You are to travel to Aleria to the south, passing the dangerous land between our nations, to finalise the alliance.” Ylaerin nodded.

“You are also to offer access to our library, as long as they can stay true to providing us with some sustenance and true alliance. You must also attempt to find out their military numbers to return to us for planning. War is coming, as you well know, and I trust few to do the job. Make sure the alliance is finalised. We must, I cannot stress this enough, we must make allies. We are a weak nation. Now leave.”

“Your will be done, Irèsp.” Responded Ylaerin with a bow. He then left the palace to his companions, and he was off to Aleria. 

--------------------------------------------------

Nyriel sat down in the library once more. The books here were, to say the least, interesting. But some were wrong also – power does not transfer by air as well as by earth, for example, unlike what had been stated in The Basics of the Block Theory, by Uirandel Plius. Lan Halfelven had been calling upon her for days, but in truth she was still reluctant to begin the magnification process. She was worried that her teaching would be found to be different to that of the Esterwynnians. 

An hour later, she left the library, slightly disappointed by its relative lack of books (not even a tenth of the size of Salthiusar’s), to return to her chambers. Her chambers were decorated differently to the rest of the place, a large number of books lined up on her bookcases, one room completely empty, and her dormitory full of block models. She walked into the empty room, placed down a mirror, and began casting. A few seconds later, the mirror’s face became liquid, so she ran her finger across it in a specific pattern, and finished the spell. Calleis’ face appeared in the glass. 

“What is it, young one?” he asked, impatient as ever. “I have much to do, lessons to attend to.”

“Calleis, I am afraid.” Was the reply. “These people do not understand magic as we do – much of their scripture is incorrect. I ask you – what should I do if our portal methods are different to theirs?”

“Take the charge. Now, I must be going. Get those portals open.” The mirror became liquid again, flattened, and re-shined. 

Nyriel considered. Then she wrote a letter. Summoning a servant, she sent it to Lan. It was time to open the portal – though it may take form in a way they did not wish. 

---------------------------------------------------------
Summary: 
-Ylaerin Silvertongue sets off for Aleria
-Slaér reports military strength
-Nyriel prepares to begin the portalling to Salthiusar


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

*Anicea Turn 2*

OOC: Please note all population growth capped at the maximum for the provinces unless the region was already overpopulated :3

Your colonisation of 96 is a success. Your forces meet little resistance and your civilians settle in to their new home.

Your colonisation of 65 is a success. Despite the loss of 100 Infantry, 100 Arquebussers and 100,000 population your population settles in. However starvation issues soon set in. But your farmers are skilled and the famine soon passes.

Your colonisation of 68 is a success. Meeting little resistance other than a few lone bandits you settle in quickly.

Your forces, bound for 67, pause and make camp in 67 encounter a forgotten tribe within the hills. This tribe strikes at you in the night and 1000 Heavy Infantry, as well as 500 Arquebussers and 500,000 civilians are lost.

Famine attacks in Province 64 and death stalks the land.

61
9,000,000 civilians
Heavy infantry: 10,000
Arquebussers: 8,000
Artillery: 200
Mechanical walkers: 100
Mechanised warriors: 200

500 Gyrocopters
500 Gliders

62
7,000,000 civilians
Heavy infantry: 5,000
Arquebussers: 3,000
Artillery: 300
Mechanical walkers: 200
Mechanised warriors: 400

Gyrocopters: 500
Gliders: 500

63
9,000,000 civilians
Heavy infantry: 10,000

Gyrocopters: 500
Gliders: 500

64 (FAMINE!)
10,000,000 civilians 
Heavy infantry: 2,000
Arquebussers: 2,000
Artillery: 300
Mechanical walkers: 200
Mechanised warriors: 400

Gyrocopters: 500
Gliders: 500

65
8,900,000 civilians
4,900 Heavy Infantry
1,900 Arquebussers

68
7 million civilians
5,000 Heavy Infantry 
2,000 Arquebussers

96
1,000,000 civilians
10,000 Heavy Infantry 
7,000 Arquebussers 
200 Artillery 
100 Mechanical Walkers 
200 Mechanized Warriors

L13 (Sea region)
Ironclads: 1250
Schooners: 500
Artillery boats: 500
Longboats: 100

Gyrocopters (based on Ironclads): 3,000
Gliders (based on Ironclads): 3,250

(Passing through 66 en route to 67 this turn)
7.5 million Civilians with the intention to move on to Province 67 as per an agreement with the Union, along with an escort of 2,000 Heavy Infantry and 500 Arquebussers.

*Anicea stands firm in the face of adversary!*

Disaster struck the south-western regions of Anicea, province 64, once the breadbasket of the kingdom, had become swamped with refugees, the countless mouths overwhelming it’s food supply, already strained from a bad harvest. Many had seen the warnings, but nothing could be done, the inevitable famine finally became apparent, with strict rationing soon being enforced by the local military garrison. Some raised concerns of a possible backlash from the refugee community, which, despite the majority being grateful to their hosts, included a number of individuals who sought to exploit the compassion of Anicea and felt they had nothing to lose; fortunately, much of the refugees were far too concerned with personal survival, or too malnourished to mount any kind of disturbance. Already there are talks of introducing rationing around the country in order to redistribute the food stuffs to where they are needed in order to avert the crisis, but many in province 64 itself merely try to find food for the day as the government attempts to mitigate the catastrophe. 

The brave pioneers in province 66 also faced a calamity, when their camp was ambushed in the night by barbaric tribesmen, who pillaged, raped and slaughtered the innocents whilst the courageous forces of the Anicean military met them fearlessly on the field of battle. Despite a long and bloody battle, the unity and might of Anicea prevailed, leaving the tribal forces devastated and unable to mount further attacks of such strength, but at a sever cost, with over half a million casualties. Regardless, the settlers chose to press on to province 67, but the armies stand ready to defend the innocent if any more tribes assail them.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

King Ianhand had entrusted nobody less than Jalton Steelbink with the momentous task of securing the treaty between the Union and Anicea; the signing of which could represent the dawn of a new age for Anicea and a decisive pivot in the focus of its international efforts. However, Jalton was aware that the proposed alliance faced a number of hurdles; it was no secret that the two nations had not always shared a jovial relationship. The Union had been a prominent member of the Grand Alliance, which was staunchly opposed by Anicea which saw the powerful Alliance as a destabilising force for international peace, a force which would force other nations to bend before its will and threaten their jealously guarded sovereignty. Regardless, they were entering a new world, the Alliance was no more and far greater enemies lay hidden just out of sight. Anicea needed friends, other states which it could count on to aid it, or at the very least not hinder it. The Union shared it’s home island with Anicea, and already both nations had run out of territory to expand on the cramped landmass, a potential powder keg that both governments were keen to defuse; as far as Jalton was concerned, an added bonus for Anicea was that the alliance gave it the opportunity to reduce its military garrison on the island, a necessity if the Admiral’s plan for colonising the mainland was to go ahead, and heavens knew that the people of Anicea needed the land. Steelbink felt confident that the treaty could only benefit both peoples, with their earlier co-operation in the partitioning of the island acting as a framework for future partnerships, indeed he had proposed to the king that the Iron Navy offer a number of its ships to be deployed to help guard the Union coastline as it got its own Navy operational, no longer being able to rely on the Grand Alliance’s fleet, and Jalton had received assurances from his counterpart that the Union was willing to expand its rail network into Anicea, under shared Anicean supervision and control of course, the boons of which would improve the Anicean economy and possibly help with the distribution of food sources to the regions worst affected by famine. True, the Union were not yet willing to openly trade away the technology that allowed the hulking metal carriages to function, and Anicea refused to share its carrier technology, but such differences could perhaps be overcome another day.

Panril Roddry lowered his telescope, still not fully convinced that the Liera Colony would simply allow Anicea’s rapid expansion so close to their territory without even a statement. His scouts had repeatedly reported back to him that no movement had been sighted on the Lieran side of the border, nor had he received any word of any diplomatic outcry from the nation; Panril was quickly running out of excuses to delay the colonisation any further, least of all to the 500,000 who had packed up all of the belongings and placed their lives in his care. Panril gazed out across the untouched landscape, a vast expanse of land that was plentiful in the resources needed by Anicea if it were to become a permanent resident of the mainland, the vast forests capable of providing for the housing and survival of thousands, if not more. Designated ‘province 87’ it was the promised destination that had motivated so many to travel beyond the borders of Anicea and to take a gamble on a better future. No, he had no right to deny them that hope any longer. “Nazgrot!”, Panril’s second-in-command turned away from his subordinates and the map laid out between them. Large, even for an Orc and a proud bearer of many hard-earned scars, Nazgrot had earned himself a reputation of being a harsh and demanding officer, but one who would gladly fight shoulder to shoulder with any of the grunts under his command, and only respected those whom he felt deserved it, Colonel Roddry was one such individual. “Colonel?”, The plans and details for the operation had already been prepared beyond doubt, even before the settlers had landed on the mainland, but still Roddry hesitated, as if a few extra moments of indecision would somehow present some hidden fact that lay unnoticed behind the tree-line, but nothing revealed itself. “Give the order to the troops. I want the province secured so that the settlers can move in.” Panril thought carefully before adding, “Have the troops adopt battle readiness, we can’t afford another 66.” Nazgrot nodded sadly in reply, “We’ll be ready.” Panril could only hope so.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

200 Ironclads and 100 Schooners move from L13 to K13, in case the Union agrees to the Iron Navy’s offer of a coastal defence force. 

5000 Heavy Infantry and 4000 Arquebussers move from Province 61-96 via the Iron Navy ships in L13.

1 million civilians move from Province 61-96 via L13.

500,000 civilians move from Province 96 to 87. Escorted by 3,000 Heavy Infantry and 2,000 Arquebussers.

250,000 civilians move from Province 96 to 94. Escorted by 2,000 Heavy Infantry and 1,000 Arquebussers.

250,000 civilians move from Province 96 to 97. Escorted by 2,000 Heavy Infantry and 1,000 Arquebussers.

7.5 million Civilians with the intention to move from province 66 to 67 as per an agreement with the Union, along with an escort of 2,000 Heavy Infantry and 500 Arquebussers.

1,000 Requisition points spent on construction of a second colonisation fleet (capable of transporting 1 million civillians a turn but must have military escort) (NOTE: I posted this before I knew whether or not I could do this, if not, then 1,000 Heavy Infantry recruited in province 96)

Government decree from Anicea asking if any other nations are willing to help it sharing the refugee burden it faces.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

_Watcher Zeriah stalked through the trees, he heard the others just behind him, eyes everywhere ensuring that nothing threatened them. Similar teams flitted and weaved through the trees on Zeriah's left and right. He stopped, raising his hand in a fist to halt the others. He saw unfamiliar troops marching around on the borders. Staying in the shadowed trees, Zeriah called for Daile, a young human boy who had recently joined the watchers.

"You're the fastest, run back to the camp and inform the captain." He said to the recruit, Daile nodded and hurtled back into the trees. Zeriah watched him go and then turned back to the troops.

"Do nothing until we have orders." He said finally. His warriors slid into the trees, observing the unfamiliar troops from the shadows..._
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_"The Esterwynne have sent an emissary my Lord and Lady" The steward said, bowing low and allowing entry to the emissary. The man walked in, bowing low. 
"I am an emissary of the Esterwynne, I was sent here to request a peaceful truce between our two nations, in light of the recent problems that the land has been facing. The Esterwynne has knowledge of this foe and wishes to do all in it's power to fight against it. The leaders of the Esterwynne have decided that the foe is easier to confront if we are not cowering under the shadow of fear and war. And so, for these reasons, I would offer a truce between our two nations."

The King and Queen considered for a moment, conversing in quiet, slight tones. They finally turned back to the emissary. 
"We see no reason to decline this offer, peace is our ultimate goal and, as such, we have decided to accept your terms." The Queen said. "I pray that this peace and friendship is a bond between our to nations will last for generations to come."_

OOC: 
Treaty with Esterwynne accepted
90 squads and 1000 civilians moved into 85 + 81
1000 civilians moved into 87+92


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

> Your colonisation of 73 is a success. Your ships cross without harm and you find the island deserted.
> 
> Your colonisation of 66 is a success. However the death of 500 Heavy Cavalry and 200,000 population from a tribe attack taints your arrival.
> 
> Your colonisation of 69 is a success. You find little resistance and settle in peacefully.


_The following is an excerpt from the personal journal of Prime Minister Darius Hayer, of The Union. Entry II_:

I have received glorious news! Three new provinces have been annexed into the Union and we have gained a successful alliance with the land of Anicea, which is just as I would have wished. A boost in support for my government is always good, as most of the people see allying with a fellow technological region as a good thing... even the dwarves accepted this, which surprised me. I am glad of this accomplishment, for we can seek to make our nations stronger and to prevent the risk of being attacked whilst we are at war overseas.

Anicea also boast a problem with over population, which saddens me to see that such a great nation would have to deal with such issues alone and unaided. I hope that we will be able to relinquish the burden placed on our ally by accepting a maximum of two thousand refugees into our country, as we are a relativity small nation that could benefit from the extra work force. A mutually agreeable non-aggression pact has been signed between our two nations and I hope that they will be able to hold up their side of the bargain.

Summary:

-Provinces Successfully Conquered.
-Alliance with Anicea accepted. 
-The Union can take up to 2000 of Anicea's refugees provided that they are willing to contribute to the Nation's workforce.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

At the south western border of the monorealm a lone emissary approaches the canopy and Mork stands at the ready on a branch ready to meet the approacher

“halt, what business brings you to our border,” says a voice from the canopy stopping the emissary in his tracks.

“i am a representative of Esterwynne, we home to create a truce with your great nation.” replied the elf sat atop his horse.

“we do not suffer your kind to walk this soil,leave at once or return to your land with your head on a spear and your heart on a plate.”

“please we are not the enemy, the shadow is the true threat and only together can it be defeated.”pleaded the elf

“the monorealm welcomes only the worthy,leave now and when you prove yourselves evolved and equal you may return.”

the elf’s lips started to move but were easily sealed as the sound of bows being drawn broke the silence. Turning his horse the elf rode off back to his home wile mork travelled to the center of their home to inform the others on what happened.What the elf didn't know was a group of trackers following him under orders to scout their province and to report on actions

ooc.
truce declined until further notice
7 archers scout the republic of esterwynne (basically i know what they will mobilize via their posts)


----------

